# If I though I had that option, I would have taken it (subjuntivo)



## 82shraga

Hola Queiro saber si eatá bein dicha la siguiente frase​ 
Si pensara que tuviera esa opción la habría tomado.​ 
If I though I had that option, I would have taken it.​ 
Gracias​


----------



## ehpb

Si pensara que tenía esa opción, la habría tomado.
Saludos


----------



## duvija

Perfecto!
(también puede ser 'la hubiera tomado', pero esto es tema de discusión...)


----------



## Lurrezko

duvija said:


> Perfecto!
> (también puede ser 'la hubiera tomado', pero esto es tema de discusión...)



Perfecta ¿cuál? ¿la de 82shraga o la de ehpb?


----------



## gengo

82shraga said:


> Si pensara que tuviera esa opción la habría tomado.
> If I thought I had that option, I would have taken it.​



Just for the archive, I'll mention that the English is not grammatically correct, and should be "If I *had* thought I had that option."  If we used "If I thought," the following part would have to be "I would take..."

If I thought I had that option, I would take it.
Si creyera que tenía esa opción, la tomaría.
If I had thought I had that option, I would have taken it.
Si hubiera creído que tenía esa opción, la habría tomado.

Of course, in both English and Spanish, many native speakers ignore this rule.
​


----------



## eli-chi

gengo said:


> Just for the archive, I'll mention that the English is not grammatically correct, and should be "If I *had* thought I had that option."  If we used "If I thought," the following part would have to be "I would take..."
> 
> If I thought I had that option, I would take it.
> Si creyera que tenía esa opción, la tomaría.
> (Según yo ahí dice: "Si pensé que tenía ...")
> *If I had thought I had that option, I would have taken it.*
> Si creyera que había tenido esa opción, la habría tomado.
> 
> Of course, in both English and Spanish, many native speakers ignore this rule.
> ​


Gracias por esta aclaración, gengo. Para mí, la traducción es: 
*"Si hubiera pensado/creído que tenía esa opción, la habría tomado"
*


----------



## 82shraga

Thank you so much for finally making me understand that its an error in english as well and people ignore the rules!  Everything is so much clearer .


----------



## gengo

eli-chi said:


> Gracias por esta aclaración, gengo. Para mí, la traducción es:
> *"Si hubiera pensado/creído que tenía esa opción, la habría tomado"
> *



No, thank *you*, Eli-chi, for pointing out my stupid error, which was made by writing in haste.  I have corrected it now in my post above.


----------



## Lurrezko

82shraga said:


> Thank you so much for finally making me understand that its an error in english as well and people ignore the rules!  Everything is so much clearer .



Wait! We haven't decided yet the correct constructions in Spanish...

¿Todas las construcciones os parecen correctas?

Si creyera que tengo una opción, la tomaría.
Si creyera que tenía una opción, la habría tomado.
Si creyera que tuviera una opción, la habría tomado.
Si hubiera creído que tenía una opción, la habría tomado.
Si hubiera creído que tuviera una opción, la habría tomado.


----------



## eli-chi

Lurrezko oinak said:


> Wait! We haven't decided yet the correct constructions in Spanish...
> 
> ¿Todas las construcciones os parecen correctas?
> 
> Si creyera que tengo una opción, la tomaría.
> Si creyera que tenía una opción, la habría tomado.
> Si creyera que tuviera una opción, la habría tomado.
> Si hubiera creído que tenía una opción, la habría tomado.
> Si hubiera creído que tuviera una opción, la habría tomado.


Rotundamente no. Según yo, sin discusión son correctas solamente: "Si creyera que tengo una opción, la tomaría" y "Si hubiera creído que tenía una opción, la habría/hubiera/hubiese tomado".  
El resto, para un lingüista.  (Ya no más al foro español-español )


----------



## Lurrezko

eli-chi said:


> Rotundamente no. Según yo, sin discusión son correctas solamente: "Si creyera que tengo una opción, la tomaría" y "Si hubiera creído que tenía una opción, la habría/hubiera/hubiese tomado".
> El resto, para un lingüista.  (Ya no más al foro español-español )



Concuerdo. La tercera y la quinta no me suenan especialmente mal, pero la segunda (una de las primeras que se propusieron) la descarto, me suena fatal. A ver qué dicen los lingüistas, si los hubiere


----------



## duvija

Si, 1 y 4 son correctas. Hay otras posibilidades, por supuesto, pero alcanza con éstas.

saludos


----------



## cbrena

Lurrezko oinak said:


> Wait! We haven't decided yet the correct constructions in Spanish...
> 
> ¿Todas las construcciones os parecen correctas?
> 
> Si creyera que tengo una opción, la tomaría.
> Si creyera que tenía una opción, la habría tomado.
> Si creyera que tuviera una opción, la habría tomado.
> Si hubiera creído que tenía esa opción, la habría tomado. If I had thought  I had that option I would have taken it
> Si hubiera creído que tuviera una opción, la habría tomado.



Gracias Lurrezko por hacerme pensar sobre mi propio idioma, pero ahora yo tengo una tonta duda:

_Si creyera que *tengo* esa opción, la tomaría
_
*If I thought I had that option I would take it * or *If I thought I have that option I would take it.*

No soy capaz de decidir cuál ni por qué no la otra. Para la primera no consigo una traducción adecuada en español, porque _si creyera que *tenía* esa opción, la tomaría,_ es incorrecta y la segunda no sé si es correcta en inglés.

Gracias y saludos.


----------



## Lurrezko

cbrena said:


> Gracias Lurrezko por hacerme pensar sobre mi propio idioma, pero ahora yo tengo una tonta duda:
> 
> _Si creyera que *tengo* esa opción, la tomaría
> _
> *If I thought I had that option I would take it * or *If I thought I have that option I would take it.*
> 
> No soy capaz de decidir cuál ni por qué no la otra. Para la primera no consigo una traducción adecuada en español, y la segunda no sé si es correcta en inglés.
> 
> Gracias y saludos.



¿Son incorrectas o crees que lo son?

En cuanto a la pregunta sobre la construcción en inglés, es interesante. A ver qué dicen los nativos.


----------



## duvija

Lurrezko oinak said:


> Perfecta ¿cuál? ¿la de 82shraga o la de ehpb?


 
la de ehpb


----------



## Lurrezko

duvija said:


> la de ehpb



Uf, a mí me suena fatal, hay que ver... De mi lista de cinco, nadie la dio por buena (de momento...)


----------



## eli-chi

cbrena said:


> _Si creyera que *tengo* esa opción, la tomaría
> _
> *If I thought I have that option I would take it.*


Creo que ésta está bien.


----------



## Forero

_I have not taken that option because I do not think I have it. If I did think I had that option, I would have taken it. 
__If I thought I had that option, I would have taken it. _
_If I thought I have that option, .... 
_ 
No he tomado esa opción porque no creo que la tenga. [O ¿sería mejor  con _tengo_?]
Si creyera que tengo/tenga/tenía esa opción, la habría tomado. [¿Cuál es mejor?]


----------



## eli-chi

Forero said:


> _I have not taken that option because I do not think I have it. If I did think I had that option, I would have taken it.
> __If I thought I had that option, I would have taken it. _
> _If I thought I have that option, ....
> _
> No he tomado esa opción, porque no creo que la tenga.
> Si creyera que tengo/tenga/tenía esa opción, la habría tomado. [¿Cuál es mejor? Ninguna.  Ya está dicho en posts anteriores.]


1. ¿Estás seguro de que es correcto decir "If I thought I had that ..."? 
2. ¿Cómo dirías "Si creyera que tengo (de alguna manera, todavía) esa opción, la tomaría"?


----------



## 82shraga

I am amazed by all the answers , but at the end i didnt get one  I care more how it is actually said by the people and less if its right in gramatic terms.

thank you


----------



## cbrena

Forero said:


> _I have not taken that option because I do not think I have it. If I did think I had that option, I would have taken it.
> __If I thought I had that option, I would have taken it. _
> _If I thought I have that option, ....
> _



Don't you think that it should be?:

If I had thought I had that option I would have taken it

or

If I thought I had that option I *would* have *take*n it

Just in the latter case I have the doubt if I should use:

If I thought I (still) *have* that option I *would take* it



> Si creyera que *tengo*/tenga/tenía esa opción, *la* habría tomado *tomaría*. [¿Cuál es mejor?]



Since you started the sentence with* creyera*, this one is the only right one because we are talking of future solutions; besides, I *still* have that option now.

Can you see now the difference in Spanish? We are talking about the future, not the past, so,* would take* (=*tomaría*)  not *would have taken* (=* habría*/*hubiera**/hubiese tomado*); because I *still have *that option to be taken, or at least I wonder if I still have it. 

Now, in this context, can I use *have *instead of *had*?


----------



## Forero

cbrena said:


> Don't you think that it should be?:


Depende del contexto que imagino.





> If I had thought I had that option I would have taken it.


Esta frase es correcta para un contexto en que "Since I did not think I had that option, I did not take it" o bien "Since I had not thought I had that option, I did not take it."





> or
> 
> If I thought I had that option I *would* have *take*n it.


Esta es correcta para un contexto en que "Since I do not think I have that option, I will not take it" o "Since I do not think I have that option, I do not take it."





> Just in the latter case I have the doubt if I should use:
> 
> If I thought I (still) *have* that option I *would take* it.


Creo que no se dice.





> Since you started the sentence with* creyera*, this one is the only right one because we are talking of future solutions; besides, I *still* have that option now.
> 
> Can you see now the difference in Spanish? We are talking about the future, not the past, so,* would take* (=*tomaría*)  not *would have taken* (=* habría*/*hubiera**/hubiese tomado*); because I *still have *that option to be taken, or at least I wonder if I still have it.


Claro.





> Now, in this context, can I use *have *instead of *had*?


No, no conviene.





82shraga said:


> Hola Queiro saber si e*s*tá bein dicha la siguiente frase​
> Si pensara que tuviera esa opción la habría tomado.​
> If I though*t* I had that option, I would have taken it.​
> Gracias​


Esta frase inglesa está bien dicha (con la _t_) si el contexto es que:

_Since I do not think I have that option, I have not taken it._

En subjuntivo:

_If I did think I had that option, I would have taken it._

_Do think_ -> _did think_ o _thought_ (subjuntivo).
_H__ave_ (tengo/tenga) -> _had_ (subordinado al _did think_/_thought_).
_Have_ (_he_) -> _would have_ (_habría_).


eli-chi said:


> 1. ¿Estás seguro de que es correcto decir "If I thought I had that ..."?


Sí. Donde vivo yo, el inglés requiere tiempo pasado aquí por concordar con el _past subjunctive_.





> 2. ¿Cómo dirías "Si creyera que tengo (de alguna manera, todavía) esa opción, la tomaría"?


_If I thought I _(_somehow_, _still_)_ had that option, I would take it._

Me quedo con las mismas dudas sobre las formas castellanas:

_  No he tomado esa opción porque no creo que la tengo/tenga._
En esta frase, creo que _tenga_ se usa para enfatizar que me parece imposible tener esa opción, pero conviene _tengo_ también. ¿Qué piensan los nativos?

_Si creyera que tengo/tenga _(_en el presente_)_ esa opción, ....
Si hubiera creído que tenía/tuviera _(_en el pasado_)_ esa opción, ....
_
En estos casos, creo que el indicativo suena mejor. ¿Verdad?


----------



## aldonzalorenzo

Puf, ¡qué hilo más complicado! Solo contesto esto último que preguntas. Me baso en cómo lo diría yo (nada erudito):



Forero said:


> _No he tomado esa opción porque no creo que la tengo/tenga._
> En esta frase, creo que _tenga_ se usa para enfatizar que me parece imposible tener esa opción, pero conviene _tengo_ también . ¿Qué piensan los nativos?
> 
> _Si creyera que tengo /tenga _(_en el presente_)_ esa opción, ...._
> _Si hubiera creído que tenía /tuviera _(_en el pasado_)_ esa opción, ...._
> 
> En estos casos, creo que el indicativo suena mejor. ¿Verdad?: *Sin duda*


----------



## Lurrezko

aldonzalorenzo said:


> En estos casos, creo que el indicativo suena mejor. ¿Verdad?: *Sin duda*



Concuerdo con Aldonza, según es costumbre. 



82shraga said:


> I am amazed by all the answers , but at the end i didnt get one  I care more how it is actually said by the people and less if its right in gramatic terms.
> 
> thank you



These are undoubtedly correct and usual:

_- Tienes esa opción
- Si creyera que tengo esa opción, la tomaría.

- Tenías esa opción
- Si hubiera/hubiese creído que tenía esa opción, la habría tomado_


----------



## gengo

cbrena said:


> If I thought I *had* that option I would take it
> or
> If I thought I *have* that option I would take it.



The second one is incorrect grammatically and, more importantly, no native speaker would ever say it.


----------



## eli-chi

82shraga said:


> I am amazed by all the answers , but at the end I didn´t get one  I care more how it is actually said by the people and less if its right in gramatical terms.
> 
> thank you


What?  
Ocurre que la idea es que WR sea un diccionario.  Tal vez google te indique lo que gente acostumbra decir.


----------



## eli-chi

gengo said:


> The second one is incorrect grammatically and, more importantly, no native speaker would ever say it.


¡Ah, ya!  No se usa la lógica del español, entonces.  
Porque estamos hablando de que si todavía tuviera una opción -si estuviera vigente esa posibilidad- la tomaría: "Si creyera que (todavía) tengo esa opción, la tomaría."
En cambio, *en inglés es "Si pensara/creyera que (todavía) tuviera esa opción, la tomaría"*.


----------



## gengo

eli-chi said:


> ¡Ah, ya!  No se usa la lógica del español, entonces.
> Porque estamos hablando de que si todavía tuviera una opción -si estuviera vigente esa posibilidad- la tomaría: "Si creyera que (todavía) tengo esa opción, la tomaría."
> En cambio, *en inglés es "Si pensara/creyera que (todavía) tuviera esa opción, la tomaría"*.



I think that the Spanish logic is stronger in this particular case.  I'm not sure why we use the past tense here.  I was trying to think of a general rule, and it may be that we use this construction after verbs of emotion, such as think, feel, and believe, which do not require a "that" to connect with another verb.

_If I *felt* I *owed* him an apology, I would give him one._

Here again, the action is all in the present, so there is no logical reason to use the past tense for "owe," but that is how we say it.  Maybe we think of it as a kind of double subjunctive phrase, with the pair of verbs acting as a unit, as you imply with your example (tuviera) above.  I don't know.

However, with other verbs, this pattern does not hold.

_If I heard that he *has/had* plenty of money, I would ask him for a loan._

Here, both tenses are commonly used, and I'm not sure if one is considered more correct than the other.


----------



## Lurrezko

gengo said:


> Here again, the action is all in the present, so there is no logical reason to use the past tense for "owe," but that is how we say it.  Maybe we think of it as a kind of double subjunctive phrase, with the pair of verbs acting as a unit, as you imply with your example (tuviera) above.  I don't know.



It does make sense to me. Por eso exactamente es por lo que la construcción con doble subjuntivo no me suena especialmente mal en español. Pero quizá me equivoco.

_Si creyera que tuviera esa opción, la tomaría._


----------



## eli-chi

Muy interesante.  Gracias, gengo. 
Entiendo el punto, Lurrezco... ¡pero a mí me suena terrible!


----------



## cbrena

Muchísimas gracias *forero*. Tu explicación fue increiblemente buena y detallada, has resuelto muy bien todas las dudas que tenía y veo que entendiste exactamente mis preguntas y tuvo que ser un arduo trabajo conseguir explicar las sutiles diferencias entre cada caso. Gracias y un saludo

Thank you very much *gengo*. I liked your explanation a lot.


> I think that the Spanish logic is stronger in this particular case.



I agree with you. Although it is normally the other way round, I'm glad to hear that for once the Spanish logic is stronger. English has double subjunctive, Spanish has double negation... that's live or that's grammar.

Thank you for the effort you made to look for other examples with different verbs. Even though it's against my logic I will always use the double subjunctive (since both tenses are correct with those verbs). The easier the better...


----------

